# [EVDL] CALB 130 LiFePO4 cut off voltage



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi David etc,

3.6V is the recommended regulation charger cut off point according to CALB and the distributor www.lithiumstorage.com website and Mike 801-513-6610. BTW they appeared to have the best prices and for an additional $10 they'll band the batteries into resired groups with end plates. I had mine banded into 6ea six-packs so I only have to handle 6 batteries for the car. The 4.0V charger cut off is for when/if one of the battery regulators fries, not a normal condition which would not exceed 3.6V when the PWM regulators start regulating in the 1-2A range. The Lester re-wired secondary charger has a tap for lower current/voltage that switches over if any one regulator hits the 3.6V point (otherwise the regulators will fry). The regulators per Lee's advice are in 3ea boxes so they are within a foot or two of the batteries due to voltage line drop. There's 12 regulators per box for the 36 cells x 3.3V = 118.8Vdc (so I can run my shop tools when the power poops out).

If the regulators were set much lower like a 3.4V regulation point they would shunt too much current.

PS, I used to ride my bike to work in Colorado Springs but here in Roanoke, VA there's no bike shoulders on the roads. You can take bikes to area trails on the week-ends but that doesn't happen too often. Bike's are more efficient than EV's though.

Have a renewable energy Christmas,
Mark



> David Nelson wrote:
> 
> Are you sure you want to wait until a cell hits 4.0V to shut off the
> charger? The charger cutoff is at 3.6V and 0.05C so 6.5A at end of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark Hanson <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > 3.6V is the recommended regulation charger cut off point according to CALB and the distributor www.lithiumstorage.com website and Mike 801-513-6610.
> 
> ...


----------

